# NW Meet n' Greet



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I am glad we all got together. I think we should do the ice fishing outing, although I am not a maverick on the hard-water, I am sure I could learn a thing or two. I appreciate you all being so gracious around Mindy, being the only girl had to be a little rough, then again she isn't exactly shy


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

missed this one! read about it today! wish i could have made it, ill check back for possible later dates to be set! ice fishing sounds good to me!


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm glad you all could get together. Thursdays just don't work out for me, hopefully next time. I know there's many of you'd I'd love to finally meet.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

I know there was talk of an ice-fishing outing and I think the frist will be on Portage Lake in Onekama but We are still planning one on Crystal Lake whenever it freezes up and the same with Portage. I saw a skim of ice on Betzie lake in Frankfort on tuesday.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I plugged in my camera and look what I found, a whole bunch of ugly men!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Seen a few of these guys in mugshots.:lol:

Looks like it was a good time.......sorry I missed it.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Thanks for posting this stalwart group.

As for your comment Mark............"mugshots" indeed.........."Hrumph"....:lol:

Let's see about an outing on Portage Lake...pike, perch, and other stuff. Butch...wake up....Have you fished Portage yet?


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

I'd me game for an ice outing. Crystal lake would be good too, but thats quite a ways off it seems


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

UltimateOutdoorsman said:


> I'd me game for an ice outing. Crystal lake would be good too, but thats quite a ways off it seems


 
George and I have talked about doing a late afternoon/evening/night outing for smelt rather than the all day affairs of the past. He's.......:lol:......getting a bit long in the tooth for an all day event........:lol:

In reality I am too.

Crystal L. has a ways to go before it freezes over all the way.


----------



## Bucktail Butch (Jan 5, 2003)

Whit1 said:


> Thanks for posting this stalwart group.
> 
> 
> Let's see about an outing on Portage Lake...pike, perch, and other stuff. Butch...wake up....Have you fished Portage yet?




Nope, haven't been down there yet but I heard from a reliable source last night that there was a lot of slushy overflow from the weight of all the snow. Also, other than pike in the east end, nothing much was biting yet.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Bucktail Butch said:


> Nope, haven't been down there yet but I heard from a reliable source last night that there was a lot of slushy overflow from the weight of all the snow. Also, other than pike in the east end, nothing much was biting yet.


There is the tournament there this weekend, I am thinking I might make an appearance. Any one else going? anyone want to give me a hint on how to fish that lake? I never have.


----------

